# Alice' Boek -genitieven op een sisklank



## eno2

Alice' Boek -genitieven op een sisklank krijgen geen -s, wel een apostrof. 
Dus niet Alices boek. Het probleem is dat ik intuïtief zowel Alices boek schrijf als zeg. Alice' boek, dat krijg ik niet over mijn lippen. En dat zal misschien ook het geval zijn bij andere sisklanken. Jullie?


----------



## petoe

Het klinkt ook voor mij wat raar, misschien omdat ik en ook anderen zelden zo een constructie gebruiken, ook niet bij andere namen eindigend op een sisklank zoals Bas of Alex.
Ik zou zelf dan iets zeggen als 'het boek van Alice' of 'Bas zijn boek' in plaats van Alice' boek, Bas' boek.


----------



## bibibiben

Ik krijg _Alice' boek_ wel over mijn lippen, maar niet in willekeurig welk gezelschap. Ik wijk daarom liever uit naar een omschrijving met _van__: het boek van Alice._ _Alice d'r boek _zal ik ook niet zo snel zeggen. Toch net iets te informeel. Maar ja, een valse start is natuurlijk snel gemaakt. Als ik argeloos ben begonnen met _Alice _en te laat bemerk dat dit woord op een sisklank eindigt, dan moet ik snel beslissen of ik formeel of informeel eindig. Of gooi ik dan toch de boel om teneinde het neutrale _boek van Alice_ te kunnen presenteren? Ik heb meer dan eens geschipperd, moet ik toegeven.


----------



## YellowOnline

bibibiben said:


> Ik krijg _Alice' boek_ wel over mijn lippen, maar niet in willekeurig welk gezelschap. Ik wijk daarom liever uit naar een omschrijving met _van__: het boek van Alice._ _Alice d'r boek _zal ik ook niet zo snel zeggen. Toch net iets te informeel. Maar ja, een valse start is natuurlijk snel gemaakt. Als ik argeloos ben begonnen met _Alice _en te laat bemerk dat dit woord op een sisklank eindigt, dan moet ik snel beslissen of ik formeel of informeel eindig. Of gooi ik dan toch de boel om teneinde het neutrale _boek van Alice_ te kunnen presenteren? Ik heb meer dan eens geschipperd, moet ik toegeven.



De constructie "d'r" bestaat niet in België (waar staat dat eigenlijk voor? "Der"?). Ik denk dat hier (nou ja, "daar", want ik woon niet in België) de meesten voor de oplossing "Alice haar boek" zouden kiezen. 

Ik wist trouwens niet eens dat dit een regel in het Nederlands was. Ik zou "Alices boek" geschreven hebben.


----------



## Peterdg

YellowOnline said:


> Ik wist trouwens niet eens dat dit een regel in het Nederlands was. Ik zou "Alices boek" geschreven hebben.


Hihi. Ik ook. 

Maar eigenlijk zou ik het helemaal niet geschreven en nog minder gezegd hebben. Eerlijk gezegd vind ik die genitief-s ouderwets (of een povere vertaling van iets uit het Engels).


----------



## eno2

Peterdg said:


> Hihi. Ik ook.
> 
> Maar eigenlijk zou ik het helemaal niet geschreven en nog minder gezegd hebben. Eerlijk gezegd vind ik die genitief-s ouderwets (of een povere vertaling van iets uit het Engels).



In sommige gevallen geeft  de ouderwetse  genitief toch een speciaal cachet mee, ironisch of een beetje vintage.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Ik krijg _Alice' boek_ wel over mijn lippen, maar niet in willekeurig welk gezelschap. Ik wijk daarom liever uit naar een omschrijving met _van__: het boek van Alice._ _Alice d'r boek _zal ik ook niet zo snel zeggen. Toch net iets te informeel. Maar ja, een valse start is natuurlijk snel gemaakt. Als ik argeloos ben begonnen met _Alice _en te laat bemerk dat dit woord op een sisklank eindigt, dan moet ik snel beslissen of ik formeel of informeel eindig. Of gooi ik dan toch de boel om teneinde het neutrale _boek van Alice_ te kunnen presenteren? Ik heb meer dan eens geschipperd, moet ik toegeven.


 Haha, Alice d'er broek, jaja ik herinner me dat (moet ik ooit gelezen hebben, hoewel ik ze ook lang zonder broek gezien heb)


----------



## bibibiben

Peterdg said:


> Hihi. Ik ook.
> 
> Maar eigenlijk zou ik het helemaal niet geschreven en nog minder gezegd hebben. Eerlijk gezegd vind ik die genitief-s ouderwets (of een povere vertaling van iets uit het Engels).



Het gebruik van de genitief in combinatie met eigennamen is anders nog springlevend in het Nederlands (althans, in Nederland).

_Alices boek_ (zie post van YellowOnline) oogt wel als een anglicisme. De genitief-s wordt na een sisklank niet uitgesproken en de spelling _Alices_ doet vermoeden dat de spreker de genitief-s wél uitspreekt.


----------



## YellowOnline

bibibiben said:


> Het gebruik van de genitief in combinatie met eigennamen is anders nog springlevend in het Nederlands (althans, in Nederland).
> 
> _Alices boek_ (zie post van YellowOnline) oogt wel als een anglicisme. De genitief-s wordt na een sisklank niet uitgesproken en de spelling _Alices_ doet vermoeden dat de spreker de genitief-s wél uitspreekt.



Eerst en vooral wil ik duidelijk maken dat ik niet tegen de genitief heb - integendeel, ik gebruik de genitief zelfs vaker dan de meeste mensen omdat constructies met enkel datief stilistisch lelijk ogen. Overigens kan ik mij doodergeren aan het verkeerdelijk gebruik van _wiens_ en (vooral het niet-gebruik van) _wier_ - ook genitieven! Verder denk ik niet dat wat de genitief algemeen betreft er een groot onderscheid is tussen Vlaanderen en Nederland, al valt er iets over te zeggen dat in het geval van namen de meeste Vlamingen inderdaad eerder constructies met "zijn" of "haar" zullen maken, bv. "Jan zijn fiets" of "Mieke haar boek".

In mijn geval is er in ieder geval geen verband met het Engels bij mijn (foutieve) genitief: ik heb eenvoudigweg naam + s toegepast omdat ik niet wist dat er een op uitspraak gebaseerde spellingsregel was. In het Engels zou het trouwens "Alice's book" zijn. Of misschien zelfs "Alice'", gezien ook daar de naam op een sisklank eindigt. De discussie over _possessive pronouns_ is ook actueel in het Engels 

Tenslotte moet ik opmerken dat mijn post enkel over de schrijfwijze ging en niet over uitspraak: ik schrijf en lees enkel in het Nederlands en heb al anderhalf jaar geen Nederlands meer gesproken. Vandaar mijn activiteit op het forum misschien... angst om mijn moedertaal te verliezen.


----------



## bibibiben

YellowOnline said:


> In het Engels zou het trouwens "Alice's book" zijn. Of misschien zelfs "Alice'", gezien ook daar de naam op een sisklank eindigt. De discussie over _posessive pronouns_ is ook actueel in het Engels



Maar ... niet op dit punt. Als in het Engels een woord op een s eindigt (de letter, niet de klank), is er wat variatie mogelijk (_James's book _vs. _Jesus' book_), maar in het geval van Alice is _Alice's book_ de enige mogelijkheid.

En ja, als een Nederlandstalige zowel de Engelse uitspraak als de Engelse schrijfwijze hanteert, dan wordt het er alleen maar anglicistischer op (hoewel de persoon in kwestie ook gewoon last kan hebben van apostrofziekte, natuurlijk).


----------



## eno2

Ik spreek al vier jaar geen Belgisch Nederlands meer. Laat staan Nederlands. Dat is ooit eens zes jaar het geval geweest. Ik begon toen enorm veel spelfouten te maken...


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Maar ... niet op dit punt. Als in het Engels een woord op een s eindigt (de letter, niet de klank), is er wat variatie mogelijk (_James's book _vs. _Jesus' book_), maar in het geval van Alice is _Alice's book_ de enige mogelijkheid.
> 
> En ja, als een Nederlandstalige zowel de Engelse uitspraak als de Engelse schrijfwijze hanteert, dan wordt het er alleen maar anglicistischer op (hoewel de persoon in kwestie ook gewoon last kan hebben van apostrofziekte, natuurlijk).





Meestal wordt de s-klank verdubbeld uitgesproken en geschreven in het Engels. Maar niet bij
 names of places or organizations

St Thomas’ Hospital

Plus: er zijn een paar onvoorzienbare uitzonderingen op de verdubbeling van de s klank bij persoonsnamen:

The court dismissed Bridges' appeal.

Connors' finest performance was in 1991.


----------

